# Yamaha 50TLR with bypassed oil pump? Problems?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s fine just premix and roll with it. Unless you forget to premix you are better off because the oil injection systems can fail. I have a 70TLR with oil injection. Some of them came factory without oil injection, some have it removed. Either way is fine. Premix your gas in jugs and pour it in the tank.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s fine just premix and roll with it. Unless you forget to premix you are better off because the oil injection systems can fail. I have a 70TLR with oil injection. Some of them came factory without oil injection, some have it removed. Either way is fine. Premix your gas in jugs and pour it in the tank.


Yeah, I don't see why it would be a problem-- it just reverts back to being like every other smoky old two-stroke. Thanks!


----------



## TxSalt (11 mo ago)

I second the “premix and don’t worry”, particularly if the price is right. Does it still have an oil injection system or has that been abandoned?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've been doing it for years. Oil injection was abandoned years ago.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

TxSalt said:


> I second the “premix and don’t worry”, particularly if the price is right. Does it still have an oil injection system or has that been abandoned?


Definitely priced fairly. Unsure if it’s still intact, but I’ll ask.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Should have done this to my old 70 2 stroke. Mechanic suspected oil injection failed and that’s what caused the engine to blow…


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Should have done this to my old 70 2 stroke. Mechanic suspected oil injection failed and that’s what caused the engine to blow…


That's what happened to mine. Oil injector went out before I got it. Previous owner rebuilt the power head, it runs great. I just premix and go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If the oil tank is still there it likely still has the oil pump. If the tank is gone the system has been removed and oil pump is blocked off. If there is no tank it could possibly be a model that didn’t come with the injection system.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Common issue....premix to tank, premix to tank...did you hear me? 
Oil injection is not to be trusted...premix to tank and those motors last forever


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS06 said:


> Common issue....premix to tank, premix to tank...did you hear me?
> Oil injection is not to be trusted...premix to tank and those motors last forever


I have a 2000 Yamaha 70TLRZ with unknown hours but I bet over 2000…oil injection is still kicking.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a 2000 Yamaha 70TLRZ with unknown hours but I bet over 2000…oil injection is still kicking.


Sure there are plenty out there working...and plenty that are not.
Most of us also don't have your level of knowledge and experience toying around with these older 2strokes....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS06 said:


> Sure there are plenty out there working...and plenty that are not.
> Most of us also don't have your level of knowledge and experience toying around with these older 2strokes....


The Yamaha oil injection system is one of the most reliable. If the linkage comes off a spring takes the lever to 100:1 injection and you will notice more smoke immediately. Over injection is better than under.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Yamaha oil injection system is one of the most reliable. If the linkage comes off a spring takes the lever to 100:1 injection and you will notice more smoke immediately. Over injection is better than under.


See....that's why we have you here...you know your stuff


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for the replies, fellas. Anything else I should know about these? I know they have a reputation for durability and a cult following, but if I pull the trigger on the boat I'm tempted to sell it to repower with a remote 4S. I don't imagine a big Yammy 2S tiller will be a hard sell to the Cajuns around here. Again, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## markp1958 (Jan 11, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Yamaha oil injection system is one of the most reliable. If the linkage comes off a spring takes the lever to 100:1 injection and you will notice more smoke immediately. Over injection is better than under.


Why would it smoke more at 100-1?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

markp1958 said:


> Why would it smoke more at 100-1?


I meant double oil 25:1


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

markp1958 said:


> Why would it smoke more at 100-1?


Look at the math brain on Markp!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

My linkage recently broke at the oil pump. The first indication was that the binnacle felt odd. It seemed to be missing the small area of play at dead idle before going into neutral. Then the throttle stuck at 4500 RPM. Pulled back on it hard and nothing... reeved it then pulled back and it went to idle and neutral. Hmmmmm

Thinking maybe the binnacle or cable was bad. Docked it behind the condo. Next day went out and all was well with the exception of the binnacle feeling funny. Next thing I know it is running rough at low speed but was ok over 2500.RPM. Smoking more than normal. Then the throttle stuck again. A little rev and again it came back to an idle.

Pulled the cowling off. Found the broken white plastic linkage clip with the rest of the linkage just hanging loose. Determined it was running full oil as the coil spring has flipped the lever that was no longer connected. Determined that the linkage would bind up on the engine if it fell in the right spot causing the throttle to stick.

Long story.... Replaced clip for $15.00 and everything was fine after that. 

*Thanks Yamaha* for the automatic extra oil or I would have smoked the motor. Good design. 

I know lots of guys who run premix and there is nothing wrong with doing that either. 

SMACK IS DEAD ON AGAIN !


----------



## markp1958 (Jan 11, 2021)

j_f said:


> Look at the math brain on Markp!


That's right Bossman, I run a tight ship!


----------

